# Scores from "Raiders of the Lost Ark"



## Hayden Jonas (Jan 24, 2020)

Hi everyone!

Not sure if this is the right place to post this but here we go:
Since I played the Lego video game as a kid I’m a huge Raiders of the Lost Ark fan. Back then already I fell in love with its music. Long story short, recently I became heavily interested in the arts of orchestral composition, so my question is:

Does anyone here have orchestral scores from Raiders of the Lost Ark? I would love to be able to study some of them. I would be especially interested in „The Basket Game“, „The Fist Fight/The Flying Wing“ and „The Miracle of the Ark“.

However, I assume it’s probably not allowed to post them here directly so it would be nice if anyone who can help me out on that could send me an email: [email protected]

Thanks for your help regardless!


----------



## Ben Cepeda (Jan 26, 2020)

There are two YouTube channels I know of: Film Score Analysis and David McCaulley.There are a about two or more videos available. I haven't seen anything else though. Good luck.

Theme


Map Room


----------

